# Reinforcement method for shoring up tree limb



## Turtle learner (Feb 10, 2010)

A local tree company suggested I shore up the limbs on my beech oak (90 feet tall and 80 feet wide; 40 feet from trunk to drip line) by having them install a network of cables (after a routine trimming of course). They suggested this tree was so valuable, it was worth trying to save the limbs. The idea they suggested was that once shored up, limbs would be less vulnerable because they would not longer move individually, but rather as part of the whole tree. We get winds storms here is northern virginia and I want to retain the limbs, even the low ones so I can attach a swing for my first grandchild.

Question: How much is the risk that the holes they drill for the cables will damage the limbs? Are any other methods available which would be less intrusive?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 10, 2010)

I see this all the time. Every big limb on a tree gets cabled by an incompetant company. Only if the limb has a defect (Split, poor branch union, included bark, etc) does it need to be cabled. Trees move naturally and only need a cable if there is a defect. I'd advise getting another opinion. Good luck.... Mike


----------



## treeseer (Feb 11, 2010)

What is a "beech oak"? 

Have branches failed already? Cracked?

Pictures will get you answers to your questions, present and potential.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 11, 2010)

Time for a second opinion. Beech and Oaks are 2 different trees. There is no Beech Oak. Google Beech and that is probably what you have. They are one of our most valued trees. They are also very durable trees that can take a lot of wind. As mentioned above, unless there is damage to the tree, cabling most likely is not needed. Beech do grow very large limbs, but they are also very strong. I'd get that second opinion just to be sure, Joe.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a beech, I'm sure. millions of small, bright green leaves in spring?

I don't think it would work, a large healthy lateral limb cannot be "braced" adequately with a single point of connection. and it would take WAY too many of em to accomplish it across a whole tree, like a beech.

need pics though, how many limbs we talking about?

get some more input.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 11, 2010)

Turtle learner said:


> ... The idea they suggested was that once shored up, limbs would be less vulnerable because they would not longer move individually, but rather as part of the whole tree.... QUOTE]
> 
> But that is what trees are supposed to do, they sway, branches move, the whole thing is already one...trees add reaction wood in stress areas to help support the tree overall...the network of branches moving and swaying actually has a dampening effect on sway characteristics, cabling the whole thing together would alter the dynamics that your tree has developed over all the years of its existence, and place stress in new areas...and perhaps render it more likely to fail. Work with nature, not against it,
> 
> ...


----------



## Turtle learner (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Turtle learner (Feb 20, 2010)

*Sorry no pictures yet*

Sorry, I havn't figured out how to attach pictures to this site yet. But thanks for your suggestions. and yes this tree does have millions of small bright green ribbed leaves. 3 to 4 inches long by 1/2 to 1 inch wide.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are going to hang your grandkids from it I woould say SHORE IT UP! No question of that even if all the arborists in the world told you it was safe. There is just no chance to be taken there.
You can check out my post " dynamic cable" to give you an idea of what I did for my swing.


----------



## Turtle learner (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pictures for Oak tree I am considering shoring up*

Hi, I am having such a hard time uploading pictures to this sight, could you please consider e-mailing me directly so I can send the pictures directly to your e-mail account? BTW, I did confirm it is an OAK tree - no idea what kind - but as you will see it has the hard bark and millions of small light green complex leaves with a ridge down the middle with little ribs and dips (I think). 10% of them hold on till January before they fall off. They all turn yellow in December. 

[email protected]


----------

